
Last Vesper Update, Sync Shutting Down - stephenr
http://inessential.com/2016/08/21/last_vesper_update_sync_shutting_down
======
stephenr
This is exactly why I avoid apps/companies that insist on their own custom
sync solution.

If I can't use it with iCloud or with a *nix server I control, it's pretty
unlikely I'll use your sync-enabled app.

